# Mysterious disappearances in national parks



## Rodimus (Dec 8, 2021)

David Paulides has books and dvds that cover mysterious disappearances of people in national parks and remote areas of the world titled Missing 411. He says these disappearances are not caused by Humans or Animals. David Paulides was a detective for 20 years with the SanFrancisco police. He researched Bigfoot and now it has led him to investigating mysterous disappearances.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2021)

Ya gotta be careful of those Squatches, they'll eat ya


----------



## White 6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> David Paulides has books and dvds that cover mysterious disappearances of people in national parks and remote areas of the world titled Missing 411. He says these disappearances are not caused by Humans or Animals. David Paulides was a detective for 20 years with the SanFrancisco police. He researched Bigfoot and now it has led him to investigating mysterous disappearances.


Mostly, I figure people do some ignorant crap in the back country and accidentally disappear themselves for the most part.  All sort of thing happen, like going beyond your limit of skill and endurance, getting lost and not finding way out, taking the wrong supplies and equipment or mishandling them, falls while traversing steep terrain or fording streams and of course, don't forget weather.


----------



## Votto (Dec 8, 2021)

Well duh!


----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2021)

*Need a link,* Rodimus


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 8, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> David Paulides has books and dvds that cover mysterious disappearances of people in national parks and remote areas of the world titled Missing 411. He says these disappearances are not caused by Humans or Animals. David Paulides was a detective for 20 years with the SanFrancisco police. He researched Bigfoot and now it has led him to investigating mysterous disappearances.


I watched an hour long youtube video on this.  A little strange, but nothing too crazy if you ask me.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 8, 2021)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ya gotta be careful of those Squatches, they'll eat ya


Nowadays, i think it could be different things that caused each different disappearance.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 8, 2021)

Kat said:


> *Need a link,* Rodimus


www.canammissing.com


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 8, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Mostly, I figure people do some ignorant crap in the back country and accidentally disappear themselves for the most part.  All sort of thing happen, like going beyond your limit of skill and endurance, getting lost and not finding way out, taking the wrong supplies and equipment or mishandling them, falls while traversing steep terrain or fording streams and of course, don't forget weather.


i disagree. those scenarios do not fit these missing persons cases from Missing 411.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 8, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> I watched an hour long youtube video on this.  A little strange, but nothing too crazy if you ask me.


to me, i t's very bizarre.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> Nowadays, i think it could be different things that caused each different disappearance.


----------



## night_son (Dec 9, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> David Paulides has books and dvds that cover mysterious disappearances of people in national parks and remote areas of the world titled Missing 411. He says these disappearances are not caused by Humans or Animals. David Paulides was a detective for 20 years with the SanFrancisco police. He researched Bigfoot and now it has led him to investigating mysterous disappearances.



I don't want to say it's werewolves, but it's werewolves.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 9, 2021)

night_son said:


> I don't want to say it's werewolves, but it's werewolves.


i think that is one of the causes for some of the missing people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 9, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Mostly, I figure people do some ignorant crap in the back country and accidentally disappear themselves for the most part.  All sort of thing happen, like going beyond your limit of skill and endurance, getting lost and not finding way out, taking the wrong supplies and equipment or mishandling them, falls while traversing steep terrain or fording streams and of course, don't forget weather.



I worked in the Rockies one summer, loads of Texans came up going "It's hot in Texas, it'll be hot in Colorado". Had a brick through the window one morning from someone who wanted to buy a jumper we couldn't sell.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2021)

Skin changers. Native Americans have talked about them for years. Europe called them werewolves.

Could be aliens too. Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Skin changers. Native Americans have talked about them for years. Europe called them werewolves.
> 
> Could be aliens too. Nothing would surprise me.


i agree. could be anything. Coast To Coast AM calls them Skin Walkers or skinwalkers. i believe skinwalkers are werewolves.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2021)

Nah. The are white supremists.


----------



## lg325 (Dec 9, 2021)

*

It could be just accidents in remote areas and not located.   Like this poor animal.

*


----------



## night_son (Dec 9, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> i think that is one of the causes for some of the missing people.


Take it from an old loup garou: we're just like anyone else when it comes to choosing vacation spots. Sometimes we want to go hiking just like _normal_ people. Sometimes we want to go hiking in state and national parks. Sometimes while doing that we get hungry. Really, it all depends on the moon phase and, of course, our individual self-control. Myself, I prefer deer or elk meat but under the silvery slide beams of a full moon, tree limbs busy with windblown lunar shadow, control can be hard to maintain. Moral of the story? Don't get caught out deep on remote hiking trails near dusk. I'm joking . . . or am I?


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Nah. The are white supremists.


you are confusing that with skin-heads.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 9, 2021)

night_son said:


> Take it from an old loup garou: we're just like anyone else when it comes to choosing vacation spots. Sometimes we want to go hiking just like _normal_ people. Sometimes we want to go hiking in state and national parks. Sometimes while doing that we get hungry. Really, it all depends on the moon phase and, of course, our individual self-control. Myself, I prefer deer or elk meat but under the silvery slide beams of a full moon, tree limbs busy with windblown lunar shadow, control can be hard to maintain. Moral of the story? Don't get caught out deep on remote hiking trails near dusk. I'm joking . . . or am I?


thanks for that.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 9, 2021)

lg325 said:


> *View attachment 573639It could be just accidents in remote areas and not located.   Like this poor animal.View attachment 573638*


that is very tragic and awful for the animal.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 9, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> you are confusing that with skin-heads.


No. I am making a snide remark to you about you thinking Jan 6 was caused by white supremists. Gosh. I didn't know That place was full of blacks.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 9, 2021)

Gracie said:


> No. I am making a snide remark to you about you thinking Jan 6 was caused by white supremists. Gosh. I didn't know That place was full of blacks.


oh, thanks. let's just agree to disagree on that topic.


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Mostly, I figure people do some ignorant crap in the back country and accidentally disappear themselves for the most part.  All sort of thing happen, like going beyond your limit of skill and endurance, getting lost and not finding way out, taking the wrong supplies and equipment or mishandling them, falls while traversing steep terrain or fording streams and of course, don't forget weather.


Well. Don't forget getting eaten by large predators. Notably grizzlies and wolves, though there are a lot more panthers out there than I realized until people started posting Ring Doorbell Camera pictures. I LOVE that stuff. The photos of a whole large family of big panther kittens wandering around on someone's back porch. We have so many wild animals here that I have taken to turning the light on and peering out before I open the door at night. No panthers, though. So far. 

In Neal Stephenson's _Reamde_ Dodge has a ski hotel and it's the only bar in this whole very wild and empty part of the U.S. near the Canadian border, so the locals go there and they like to imitate the mountain lion talk they've heard from the city skiers. "Mountain lions are more scared of you than you are of them," one will intone solemnly. "Yeah, mountain lions never attack people," another answers. "Mountain lions don't like the taste of people," someone joins in. And so on. They are joking of course, they live there and they know mountain lions munch on anyone they can get hold of; and the novel has a mountain lion move quickly through the trees to help save America from the Chinese special ops team --- and for lunch.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 9, 2021)

Circe said:


> Well. Don't forget getting eaten by large predators. Notably grizzlies and wolves, though there are a lot more panthers out there than I realized until people started posting Ring Doorbell Camera pictures. I LOVE that stuff. The photos of a whole large family of big panther kittens wandering around on someone's back porch. We have so many wild animals here that I have taken to turning the light on and peering out before I open the door at night. No panthers, though. So far.
> 
> In Neal Stephenson's _Reamde_ Dodge has a ski hotel and it's the only bar in this whole very wild and empty part of the U.S. near the Canadian border, so the locals go there and they like to imitate the mountain lion talk they've heard from the city skiers. "Mountain lions are more scared of you than you are of them," one will intone solemnly. "Yeah, mountain lions never attack people," another answers. "Mountain lions don't like the taste of people," someone joins in. And so on. They are joking of course, they live there and they know mountain lions munch on anyone they can get hold of; and the novel has a mountain lion move quickly through the trees to help save America from the Chinese special ops team --- and for lunch.


If you go into the back country.  Should go armed.  In your case, maybe if you go out in the back yard.


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Rodimus (Dec 10, 2021)

miketex said:


> View attachment 574110


The Alien Council says demons, beasts, monsters, and sea serpents are real. That info is in the Convoluted Universe books by Dolores Cannon. i think The Devil is behind most of the disappearances.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 10, 2021)

Bigfoot makes clicking sounds and noises like animals do. That information is in Convoluted Universe by Dolores Cannon. So if you hear clicking sounds, that is Bigfoot.


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2021)

Rodimus said:


> Bigfoot makes clicking sounds and noises like animals do. That information is in Convoluted Universe by Dolores Cannon. So if you hear clicking sounds, that is Bigfoot.


That or your battery is dead.


----------



## Rodimus (Dec 10, 2021)

miketex said:


> That or your battery is dead.


lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2021)

Bears, Mountain Lions, Cougars, Wolves, poisonous snakes... cliffs and slippery slopes..
Countless reasons why.
  I don't know if I have ever been to a National Park and not seen someone doing something stupid.
Bonzi and I were at the Smokey Mountain Nat Park last summer at a waterfall. She was  taking a few pictures, when 3 college age boys climbed down to edge of the fall despite all kinds of signs saying danger and warnings of multiple deaths at this location.
The rock they were standing on was pretty sloped and wet.
  People are stupid. And stupid people in dangerous places die.


----------



## Circe (Dec 23, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bears, Mountain Lions, Cougars, Wolves, poisonous snakes... cliffs and slippery slopes..
> Countless reasons why.
> I don't know if I have ever been to a National Park and not seen someone doing something stupid.
> Bonzi and I were at the Smokey Mountain Nat Park last summer at a waterfall. She was  taking a few pictures, when 3 college age boys climbed down to edge of the fall despite all kinds of signs saying danger and warnings of multiple deaths at this location.
> ...


Yeah, years ago I went to the Grand Canyon and there are big tall chimney rocks there reaching up very, very far from the base of the canyon. I jumped from one to another, an easy jump, but over basically nothing, and sat down and contemplated Eternity ---------- until I heard a lot of chatter in German and found a whole party of German tourists had taken a pretty far jump to one well farther out!

Darn.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2021)

Circe said:


> Yeah, years ago I went to the Grand Canyon and there are big tall chimney rocks there reaching up very, very far from the base of the canyon. I jumped from one to another, an easy jump, but over basically nothing, and sat down and contemplated Eternity ---------- until I heard a lot of chatter in German and found a whole party of German tourists had taken a pretty far jump to one well farther out!
> 
> Darn.


Too many years ago I am afraid, myself and two friends decided we wanted to go white water kayaking. 
Having never gone before. We were all in our early 20s with the only experience kayaking on a lake.
We got to the place and they had three different options to go to, depending upon your skill level and experience.
Obviously we lied and told the driver we had been several times other places worse than this place. 
After some convincing, he took us and dropped us off. 
About an hour into it we got to the serious part. Long story short, I managed to barely make it thru without capsizing... no idea how I did it.
The other two capsized, one made it through ok - the other not so unscathed. He bruised the crap out of his chest area...knocking his breath out. He had bruises and scrapes all over him and luckily we were able to get to him below the rapids. He had to swim out of it while unable to breathe. Lucky to have survived.


----------



## Rodimus (Jan 28, 2022)

David Paulides is going to be interviewed on Coast To Coast AM with George Noory on Thursday February 3rd from 1am to 3am Eastern Time. David Paulides talks about people going missing in national parks. Here's the schedule for the upcoming week on Coast: Upcoming Shows | Coast to Coast AM


----------

